# Kicker sub box perfect for hatch.



## fastwanabe (Jul 15, 2015)

Just wanted to share. I bought this box last year when I had my gen1. Now I have a hatch and it's a perfect fit.


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Wow that is a perfect fit


----------



## fastwanabe (Jul 15, 2015)

fastwanabe said:


> Just wanted to share. I bought this box last year when I had my gen1. Now I have a hatch and it's a perfect fit.
> View attachment 290956
> View attachment 290957


----------

